# North Wales Hospital aka Denbigh Mental



## noodles88 (Mar 22, 2009)

So this is my first location post on here, hope it is worthy of being on this site. Taken from my most recent visit to Denbigh Mental Hospital, which is one of my most favorite places. 
Figured i should make a trip before they knocked even more down of it. Was sad to see the main hall had been completely flattened, and more work in the surrounding corridors etc had obviously began. But i still managed to get a few decent pictures, of the almost stripped out...once amazing building.









































































































































The last photograph is of the main hall for all of you who havent seen it in its present state


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 22, 2009)

I like your take on the place, some very original photos. Shame to see the huge void where the main hall used to be - still makes me mad to see that.

My only criticism would be the amount of closeups for closeups sake.


----------



## drypulse (Mar 22, 2009)

great photos, i have been itching to see this place for a while now, your reports has really really tempted me to make the journey!


----------



## noodles88 (Mar 22, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> I like your take on the place, some very original photos. Shame to see the huge void where the main hall used to be - still makes me mad to see that.
> 
> My only criticism would be the amount of closeups for closeups sake.



Yeah unfortunatly there isnt much of the building worth taking pictures of anymore, it looks pretty terrible! Plus its for an art project looking at objects and intricate details, so was kind of a must! Thought they were still worth sharing though!


----------



## Alir147 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is brilliant! im well impressed by these photos and as mr bones says, very original too! :thumb:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 22, 2009)

Really depressing to see the Main Hall now 

Even those lovely ornate plaster details have gone. Looks like it's becoming standard practice to knock down even the burnt-out shell of Main Halls now (Severalls being another) 

Thanks for sharing -good pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 22, 2009)

Its a crime that the main hall is in such a state. Good Pics tho Noodles.


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work. First time I've seen a picture of the remains of the main hall. Has the projector room for the hall gone as well?


----------



## noodles88 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers  Yeah thats gone too! All the coridoors along the sides of the hall are starting to be stripped too by the looks of things! Such a sad atmosphere there now!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet post noodles you may have to take me there one day... great photos


----------



## noodles88 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Denbigh part 2*

Went back again and got a few more pictures, abit braver this time so more of the outside....well that was untill we spotted two security vans so stayed in stealth mode


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Apr 13, 2009)

Great photos Noodles, thanks for sharing. What's the plan for this place? Is it being demolished entirely? It's a massive place, what a waste. How long has it been empty for?


----------



## frantastic (Apr 13, 2009)

cool photos man, nice work! shame about the slab too, chavs, i imagine. nuke em all!


----------



## Canonite (Apr 13, 2009)

Gutted i couldn't make it on this one. Loving the emphasis on the details here. The building looks so grand from the hill, its such a shame they end up being bulldozed.
Good stuff


----------



## noodles88 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! Haha yeah, why chavs feel the need to destroy everything i dont know!
There has been a few rumours around about it, latest was luxury apartments! One of the buildings has definitely gone round the back of it, and the hall is obviously gone, so i think they are just slowly getting rid of it  Sure they will keep some of the main features like the front buildings etc, but its in such a state now that if they dont do something soon its going to be beyond repair!


----------

